# Flip Flop Door Decoration



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I just finished this for my daughter's front door. Perfect for her Florida home and so fast, fun and easy to make. Hope you like it.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

So cute, very beachy


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

That's just as cute as can be!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Perfect for her home! Great job...


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

How cute is that. My DIL would love it!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

44gram said:


> How cute is that. My DIL would love it!!!


You and I think alike. I think I might make 2.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

How Unique and individual


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

So cute--I cn;t wait to make one and maybe more :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  
Thanks for sharing

Love o all,

Diane


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

So cute--I cn;t wait to make one and maybe more :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  
Thanks for sharing

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very clever .


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Are there directions for a clutch like me? OR are you just clever and creative? Thanx ~


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I used 4 child size flip flops and 1 adult size flip flop, placing the large one in the middle and the smaller ones on the sides. I hot glued them together. To ensure they stayed together I used floral wire on the back of each flip flop by wrapping it around the "nubs" on the back and ran the wire from flip flop to flip flop. I hot glued the flowers and letters on and I was finished. 

I bought the flip flops, flowers & butterfly at the Dollar Tree. The letters were purchased from Michaels (a little pricey at $ .99 ea). I think I'll look online for cheaper wood letters if I decide to make more.

Good luck!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute :thumbup:


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! So cute.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Very clever.
I love it.
Dick


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Adorable decoration!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

What a super idea for a beach house in the good old summer time.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## dllfb (Sep 30, 2012)

Love it .... Great idea!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

So cute!! And I have several pairs of flippies left over from a tea party luncheon. All I have to buy is the letters.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

So cute !!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!! You might also be able to use the foam letters- not sure if they would be cheaper or not but I know I've seen them in both Michael's and JoAnn's


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sherlyn said:


> I just finished this for my daughter's front door. Perfect for her Florida home and so fast, fun and easy to make. Hope you like it.


My sister Sheila is definitely the flip-flop Queen! One of her bathrooms is all flip-flops everywhere! I will have to make her one of those!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Unique.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very cute


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Fun!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love my flip flops  So cute and I'm sure your daughter love it!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is the cutest thing every. I might have to make one for my daughter as she is a total beach lover.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this is terrific!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is very nice!


----------

